# الرجال وسوء فهم المرأه المرحه



## tamav maria (8 أبريل 2010)

*الرجال وسوء فهم المرأة المرحة 



يسيء معظم الرجال فهم المرأة التي من طبعها المرح والضحك، حيث يعتقد البعض أنها سهلة المنال وقليلة الحذر فيما يتعلق بالعلاقات مع الجنس الآخر، وكثير من الأحيان يسبب هذا الشيء إهانة كبيرة للمرأة من هذه النوعية، حيث أن التنبؤ الخاطئ عن الأشخاص يسبب لهم الألم والإساءة. فالتلقائية وعدم التكلف تحتاج إلى فهم خاص من الرجال لكي لا تكون المرأة مساءلة وتدفع ثمنها غاليا.


إن العلاقات بين الجنسين تحتاج إلى عمق وسعة إدراك لكي لا تختلط الأوراق، وتسبب الحرج في الكثير من المواقف، فقد اعترف بعض الرجال أن المرأة التي تتصف بخفة الدم وحرية التعبير تعطي انطباعا للرجل أنها تعيش مساحة من الحرية التي تجعله يقتنص الفرصة ويحاول أن يرمي بصنارته لكي يصطادها. حيث أن الصفة التي توصم بها هي أنها خفيفة وسهلة المنال، ولكن هل هذا الأمر صحيح؟ وهل يجب أن يصر الرجل على التمسك بهذه الافتراضات أم يحتاج الأمر إلى وعي أكبر وتفسير صحيح لهذه الطبيعة؟


إن الرجل هو ضحية ثقافة المجتمع الذي ما يزال يصر على أن الضحك والمرح لا يليق بالمرأة المحتشمة العاقلة، وتدعم هذا الفكر الأمثال الشعبية المتوارثة التي تعتبر أن المرأة التي تضحك حتى ولو في حدود المعقول هي مدانة ويقول المثل الشعبي (المرأة التي يظهر نابها، الحق بها ولا تهابها)، وهذا ما يعطي الفرصة للرجل حتى يستمر في النظرة التي تسيء الحكم عليها. ولكن ماذا لو كانت هذه المرأة ابنتك أو أختك؟ هل تقبل أن يحكم عليها بهذا المعيار؟ أم أنك ستجد لها مبررا لكونها تمت لك بصلة ولكونك تعرف أخلاقها الجيدة وعدم مساومتها على الفضائل التي تتمتع بها!


إذا نحتاج كرجال أن نكون أكثر عمقا في تفسير الأمور والحكم على الأشياء بنظرة عادلة وإيجابية، ولا مانع من إبداء بعض الملاحظات لبعض النساء اللواتي يفرطن في المزاح والضحك وخصوصا في أماكن العمل أو الأجواء الرسمية، وذلك لكي لا يساء فهمهن، ولكن نسعى أن لا نكون الجزارين المنتظرين أن تقع الفريسة بين أيدينا حتى نهم بذبحها والحكم عليها بالموت لمجرد هذه الطبيعة المرحة والتلقائية التي تعكس أحيانا نوايا صادقة نحو الآخرين والثقة بهم لدرجة عدم توخي الحرص* في التعامل معهم.


----------



## +Coptic+ (8 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع جميل و مهم فعلا لازم الراجل ميحكمش بالمظهر علي اي بنت و يكون فاهم ان مش لانها مرحة يعني انها غير مؤدبة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## asmicheal (8 أبريل 2010)

موضوع بمنتهى الجمال نيتا 
بس المرحة لو تضع لها حدود واضحة 
لن يتجرا احد بفهمها خطا 

كمان ضميرها امام اللة اولا والناس ثانيا 
سيكون بلا لوم 

انما المرح بلا حدود وبزيادة 
يعطى المراة انطباع سيىء 

ومن وضع نفسة موضع الشبهات 
فلا يلومن من اساء الظن بة 


شكرا نيتا 
واحلى تقييم للموضوع وليكى يا امورة


----------



## candy shop (9 أبريل 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع ومهم جدااااااااا

شكراااااااااا حبيبتى

واجمل تقييم
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2010)

*
أنا أحترم جدا المرأه المرحه 
والمرأه المرحه أجدها رغم ذلك ناجحه فى حياتها الأسريه والعمل
والكل بيحترمها لأنها رغم مرحها تعطى لنفسها اسلوبا يجعل الناس يحترمونها

بخلاف المرأه النكد ( أأسف ) مكروهه فى العمل والبيت والمحيطين بها

موضوع راااائع جداااااااا وجديد

شكـــرا ليكم
​​*


----------



## tamav maria (9 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> أنا أحترم جدا المرأه المرحه
> والمرأه المرحه أجدها رغم ذلك ناجحه فى حياتها الأسريه والعمل
> والكل بيحترمها لأنها رغم مرحها تعطى لنفسها اسلوبا يجعل الناس يحترمونها
> ...





رايك ممتاز 
وانا اؤيدك فيه 
شكرا لك


----------



## tamav maria (9 أبريل 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل و مهم فعلا لازم الراجل ميحكمش بالمظهر علي اي بنت و يكون فاهم ان مش لانها مرحة يعني انها غير مؤدبة
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



اشكرك ماجد علي الرد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (9 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> موضوع بمنتهى الجمال نيتا
> بس المرحة لو تضع لها حدود واضحة
> لن يتجرا احد بفهمها خطا
> 
> ...




اشكرك حبيبتي asmicheal 

ارائك دائما مهمه لي 
لانها بصراحه بتعجبيني 
الموضوع هنا كان عن المرأه 
المرحه وبس حبيبتي 
مش المرأه اللي فاكره نفسها مرحه
وعلي فكره الرجل بيبقي زكي جدا 
وبيفهم الفرق بين الاتنين
واللي فاكره نفسها مرحه هي دي 
الي انت تقصديها
وعلي فكره (( راحت علي المرأه الضعيفه 
الرجال يفضلونها ذكيه ومرحه ))وللموضوع بقيه  لانه بصراحه ده كان
موضوع كبير وانا حطيت نصفه


----------



## tamav maria (9 أبريل 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع ومهم جدااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااا حبيبتى
> 
> ...




اشكرك يا اجمل ام 
ربنا يبارك لنا فيكي


----------



## youhnna (9 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع جميل نيتا
الانسان المرح عموما هو مريح للجميع
اما بالنسبة للمراءة جميل ان تكون مرحة على ان تراعى ثقافة المحيطين بها
وطريقة فهفهم لمرحهم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## tamav maria (9 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *موضوع جميل نيتا
> الانسان المرح عموما هو مريح للجميع
> اما بالنسبة للمراءة جميل ان تكون مرحة على ان تراعى ثقافة المحيطين بها
> وطريقة فهفهم لمرحهم
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*




اشكرك علي رايك عزيزي يوحنا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2010)

*
الانسان المرح الطيب

يجعل المكان مسرحا جميلا

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا ومفيد 
شكرا كتير على الموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------

